# Sticky  Backs vs Laws vs Terms - The Official Showdown thread.



## Polaris425

*Backs vs Laws:*

Backs or Laws

Difference in 30" backs and 31" Laws

What is THE ULTIMATE Mud Tire? (POLL)

31" outlaws skinny or 30" backs skinny

29.5 outlaws or 30 silverbacks?

31 outlaws or 30 backs

*Backs - Size vs Size, and reviews:*

32" Silverbacks?

28" or 30" Backs?

*Laws - Size vs Size, and reviews:*

31" Outlaws - Review and Impression

Calling all guys running 31s

29.5 Laws VS. 31 Laws....
29OL2's vs. 31's

*Terminator*

Terminator Review Thread
Law2 (OL2) vs Term

*If ya can't find an answer in there well.................. Good luck finding one anywhere! haha..

And for reference:*


Tire Weight Chart


----------



## greenkitty7

this is a great thread P425


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks.. I'll add the Term. info to it once we get some reviews from people.. there's a nice long thread about them but, just peoples guesses and opinions, no actual hard facts or reviews... so.. got to get that in here!


----------



## greenkitty7

i just dont think the term should even classify with the two... JMO of course.


----------



## Polaris425

I agree but...


----------



## SuperATV

greenkitty7 said:


> i just dont think the term should even classify with the two... JMO of course.


Why not?


----------



## greenkitty7

i just really dont see it as a huge competitor in that class. more as a rad law competitor, JMO again. just the smooth ride and closeness of the tread lugs. but please give me some input to prove me wrong. i havent got a chance to be around or ride the tire so this is all based on assumption.


----------



## gpinjason

gonna have to add the Moto-Monster and Black Mambas in here eventually also... LOL


----------



## greenkitty7

a moto monster vs. back thread is gonna be like the pot calling the kettle black... lol


----------



## Beachcruiser

EDLs. Im curious to find out some more info about the terms.


----------



## greenkitty7

I figured SUPERATV themselves would do a writeup about them


----------



## Polaris425

No on the EDL's... And Agreed on the moto monster

Black mamba's... again, dont see them being a competitor.


----------



## greenkitty7

not when seeing a big bore bike struggle with them like that grizz someone posted a vid up of... that sounded like the 400 before 4.0s and clutch work lugging to turn the 29.5s


----------



## Beachcruiser

No edls? i thought they were the cream of the crop for mud riders


----------



## Col_Sanders

SuperATV could send me a set of 29.5 Terms and I'll do a full honest write up and comparison.


----------



## greenkitty7

edls are too small. if they would make a bigger size it would be awesome. they are an excellent racing tire, especially when crushed. but they only make em in skinnies and that isnt a good thing for mud.


----------



## greenkitty7

no new reviews?


----------



## speedman

i had outlaws on my rubicon and i loved them now i have them on my brute and loved as well, never tried the backs but crom had them n he always broke something with them...


----------



## Eastexasmudder

All right, I have decided on some new wheels and tires for the brute since the
RZR came along, have a good idea for the wheel I wanna run but unsure on off set, they will be 14x7's. Either a 5+2 or 4+3, dont know which will be better for what I'm gonna run, next issue is which tires?!? I have talked to so many people about tires that I've narrowed it down to two choices, 31" laws or monsters. Need some opinions guys and some insight on off set with these size tires.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Col_Sanders

If you are worried about ride quality at all, 31s ride pretty smooth for a big aggressive mud tire. The Monsters look like they'd ride rough. I have s/w 31s on my Brute and I love them. I wouldnt mind trying a set of OL2s but I dont plan on buying any anytime soon.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I though about the ol2's but changed my mind pretty quick, I am not worried about the ride quality since the brute will mainly see mud since I got the Rzr. What off set wheels are you runnin Sanders? and how do the laws do climbing out of holes on the wet,slick hard pack?


----------



## Col_Sanders

I have no idea on offset. They are SS212s that I bought used for real cheap but they are all 6" wide. 

They climb pretty good. I'd say the Terms probably climbed a little better but the 31s excel everywhere else where mud is concerned. The only person I know running Motos is on an XMR and I sit a bit higher than him so I make stuff look a little easier lol


----------



## The Gent

very helpful thread.


----------



## JLOWERY

Col_Sanders said:


> I have no idea on offset. They are SS212s that I bought used for real cheap but they are all 6" wide.




Those would be 4+2 offset.

KAWI RULES


----------



## BigSac

I Agree with alot of you guys on this topic? The rumor down here in Miami, is that they call either or of these tires Axle breakers, I'm strongly leaning towards the Silverbacks? JMO....


----------



## Polaris425

added 29ol2's vs. 31's thread


----------



## cccharged

I have NOT owned either tire just from what I have seen the ol2's and the backs are both great in the mud. Both are a proven tire that dig and clean out well with a good bike powering them..I think it is based upon looks.


----------



## filthyredneck

I just sold a set of all skinny 29.5 OL2s, i literally took them on one ride and then came back home and put my 31s back on and stuck the OL2s on craigslist the same night. IMO they dig bad...they pull good if theres anything for them to grab hold of, but i didnt like them in sandy bottom water or in swampy mud. And the 44lb OL2 skinnies were very noticably heavier up front compared to my 38lb 31 skinnies...it seemed like my throttle response got cut in half in thick mud with the OL2s (and i have a cv tech primary clutch). 
In short, i just didnt see any advantage for the Ol2 over the 31s other than just the more aggressive look.


----------



## bson518

I've never had outlaws so can't say anything about them other than il probly try the 28s next bt I recently bought 28 backs and so far I can't complain they pull very well and My 500 turns them great till I get into the thick peanut butter mud so I'm fixn to get a qsc clutch kit and I should be good to go and to me they don't ride as ruff as a lot of people say IMO so to me they're great and look mean as all get out


----------



## mater750

Ive never owned a set of laws, but theres guys in our crew who are a firm believer in em but im a believer in terms. The ride smooth and when it comes time to the "dirty work" hands down they do awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

^ I'd still really like to try a set of 28's on the teryx. Or 27's if they would make them.


----------



## RYAN.

Prefect thread to post this in I have newer 29.5 ol2 skinnies and can trade straight up for brand new 32" terms, any thoughts?


----------



## scotts08brute

How are the new 31s true to size ive herd they are more of a 30


----------

